# Need new jeans? Try crossover denim.



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)

July 12, 2021
An old classic gets a new take with crossover denim styles. From distressed washes to higher hems, these are the looks to beat this summer.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jul 15, 2021)

What's with that goofy waist?! Maybe to show off how tiny your waist is? Good grief, what's next?


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 15, 2021)

I'll pass on this new fashion. Never did worry about keeping up with fashion. And the great thing about being old is that no one cares or even notices.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2021)

That waist area looks too confusing,   and not very comfortable,  so I'll pass ....


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 15, 2021)

Hmmmm, think I'll pass.  But I do think it looks better than the "holey and ripped" jeans.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 15, 2021)

To me it looks like an 'invitation' to the opposite sex ...... "look at how easy these could come off."   Sorry, don't mean to offend.  If they appeal to you, wear with pride.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2021)

All someone has to do is go to the thrift store, buy a pair too large and they have the "designer" look.


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2021)

They remind me of days when sleeves were longer than our hands.  They made a mistake into a fashion statement.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 16, 2021)

Well that’s certainly one of the most innovative trends I’ve seen in quite some time!

I don’t care for it at all, but it sure is different. Clever too…gives the illusion of a smaller waist.


----------



## Wren (Jul 16, 2021)

I don’t follow fashion and prefer a nice snug fit personally, a lot more flattering and what’s going on with her shirt sleeves ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't follow fashion either; never did.  I have a style all of my own.   I think that waistline is quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Wren (Jul 16, 2021)

Your pic or mine Pam ?  I think the cross over would feel,like they’d be falling down

I actually saw someone wearing a pair the same as pic 3, didn’t look good, a bit too ‘busy’ for my liking but, each to their own, it would be a boring old world if we all liked and dressed the same !


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)

Wren said:


> Your pic or mine Pam ?  I think the cross over would feel,like they’d be falling down
> 
> I actually saw someone wearing a pair the same as pic 3, didn’t look good, a bit too ‘busy’ for my liking but, each to their own, it would be a boring old world if we all liked and dressed the same !


I haven't seen anyone wearing that look yet, but then I don't go out that much.  If I wore that style, my granny panties will stick out like a sore thumb!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't follow fashion either; never did.  I have a style all of my own.   I think that waistline is quite uncomfortable.


I like your pic.  In fact I bought a pair just like that prior to my trip.  They feel quite comfortable.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

I'll pass on trying to wear it, 

but it was fun to see the pictures of it, 
@PamfromTx


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

If I _did try it,_
I 'd might as well go for that black and white look!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I'll pass on trying to wear it,
> 
> but it was fun to see the pictures of it,
> @PamfromTx


I'm just trying to come up with 'new' posts.  A little excitement, perhaps.  lol


----------



## Gaer (Jul 16, 2021)

I think it's kinda cute!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I think it's kinda cute!


We could plan on wearing them at the same time, 
if we could have opposite legs for the white and black pairs.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Okay, I'm in!

Look out ladies, I am crossin' over!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

^^^


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

Those jeans would seriously mess with my OCD, even though I wear long blouses or long T-shirts with jeans. I imagine that piece sticking up would be annoying. I don't wear button/zip up jeans anyway. I wear pull on jeans, most of which are Chic brand. They are so comfortable and fit properly in the crotch.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2021)

They would look OK if women would apply their make in the same fashion looking like a Picasso.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2021)

some of the fashion looks these designers come up with make me wonder if they're on drugs. most normal folks wouldn't walk around in crooked jeans with nine inch heels and hair braided to look like a hat.


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> July 12, 2021
> An old classic gets a new take with crossover denim styles. From distressed washes to higher hems, these are the looks to beat this summer.
> 
> View attachment 173812


"Pam, luvee, put your specs on, them is rejects, and the women sewing them are on bonuses, Id take them back to the shop if I was you."


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 173813


"I don't know how they get away with it, are the seamstresses on the bottle?"


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 173814


"Oh eh, now they are really taking the mickey, they've mixed up their materials......honestly."


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2021)

Wren said:


> I don’t follow fashion and prefer a nice snug fit personally, a lot more flattering and what’s going on with her shirt sleeves ?
> 
> View attachment 174104


"You must have gone to a proper shop, Wren."


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 31, 2021)

timoc said:


> "Pam, luvee, put your specs on, them is rejects, and the women sewing them are on bonuses, Id take them back to the shop if I was you."


You silly guy, I don't own a pair like that.    They look too uncomfortable.  I'd rather opt for some comfy jeans.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> some of the fashion looks these designers come up with make me wonder if they're on drugs. most normal folks wouldn't walk around in crooked jeans with nine inch heels and hair braided to look like a hat.


LOL I feel the same way Marci, especially when I see some of these shoe designs!


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 31, 2021)

I like the little black top in the 2nd pic.

The jeans ...not so much.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> LOL I feel the same way Marci, especially when I see some of these shoe designs!


i had a pair of new balance ones that reminded me of something...

they looked ridiculous and weren't comfy. they went bye bye. lol!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 1, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I don't follow fashion either; never did.  I have a style all of my own.   I think that waistline is quite uncomfortable.


Agree in every way.  I was never in fashion but always comfortable!


----------



## Devi (Sep 1, 2021)

Okay, image #3 with the black and white-ish legs. What happens when you wash them? Do they go black and grey-ish?


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 1, 2021)

Haven't wore jeans in 5 years, the button hit right at my hernia repair scar and it was OWEE!!!
As for these, no thanks.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rejects from sewing 101?


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 1, 2021)

Reminds me of the young lady who deliverred groceries to me about week ago...her jeans were the kind where all cloth is cut out except the seams running up the leg, pant leg bottom seams and waist covvering down to the pockets...when I saw her I actually felt embarrased, I thought maybe I should offer her a blanket to cover up with.....LOL...


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks like the designers are running out of ideas. Nothing new under the sun? Think again.
Good one Pam....I got a giggle out of it this morning.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2021)

Devi said:


> image #3 with the black and white-ish legs. What happens when you wash them? Do they go black and grey-ish?


Good question! 
I guess that no one here will be able to give a clear answer, as _not many seem impressed enough to buy some. 

But perhaps, one might try hand-washing , very carefully, just one side at a time? _


----------



## Jennina (Sep 1, 2021)

Love 'em all !!! Question is... Will they love me?


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 1, 2021)

Or maybe she is just trying to show how much belly fat she has lost since buying the jeans.  Sort of a silent brag or gloat.


----------

